# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  برای قبولی در رشته شیمی محض یا کاربردی کنکور تجربی بهتره یا ریاضی؟

## mimnoon

سلام دوستان
بنظر شما برای کسی که قبلا کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم شرکت کرده ودوباره قصد کنکور داره برای قبولی در رشتی شیمی محض کدوم کنکور احتمال قبولیش بیشتره ،کنکور ریاضی یا کنکور تجربی؟
به این دلیل به کنکور تجربی اشاره کردم چون ظرفیت بیشتری برای شیمی داره
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام دوستان
> بنظر شما برای کسی که قبلا کنکور ریاضی نظام قدیم شرکت کرده ودوباره قصد کنکور داره برای قبولی در رشتی شیمی محض کدوم کنکور احتمال قبولیش بیشتره ،کنکور ریاضی یا کنکور تجربی؟
> به این دلیل به کنکور تجربی اشاره کردم چون ظرفیت بیشتری برای شیمی داره
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید


تجربی

من خودم شیمی کاربردی خوندم. بمون خونه ور دل پدر مادرت ولی نرو این رشته :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mimnoon

خیلی ممنون از پاسختون
به چه دلیل تجربی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟من شنیدم رتبه اوردن در تجربی خیلی سخت تر از ریاضیه ،درسته؟

----------


## NormaL

> خیلی ممنون از پاسختون
> به چه دلیل تجربی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟من شنیدم رتبه اوردن در تجربی خیلی سخت تر از ریاضیه ،درسته؟


خانم ایشون داره میگه اصلا روی شیمی حساب باز نکن بعد باز میگی اینو؟ :Yahoo (4): 
در مورد رتبه آوردن خب درسته رتبه آوردن توی تجربی سختتره اما اکثر رتبه های ۱-۲۰۰۰۰ هم پزشکی و زیرگروه هاش رو انتخاب رشته میکنن پس کار شما راحتتره

----------

